# When the puppy is too quiet...



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

There is usually a reason why...









'It wasn't me...' 









'Ok, maybe it was...'









'It is so much fun though!'









:biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ha ha remember it well, when they are too quiet they are usually up to no good. I remember when Kobi was a pup, daughter was making a stir fry and asked me to stir it while she was still chopping up other stuff to go in it.
Leaving Kobi with his chew, I popped in a couple of times to see he was still chewing happily, which he was but facing in the other direction. When I did get back he was chewing alright, but not a chew oh no, I had stupidly left my mobile on the arm of the sofa, which was now a pile of components in the middle of the Living room carpet, luckily he just dismantled it and left it and didnt eat any bits.


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

:biggrin5: Mieko done the same with a box of hankies today.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

fifemute said:


> :biggrin5: Mieko done the same with a box of hankies today.


Why is it tissues? Kobi at 6 still has a fettish, and will try to grab them when out, if Im not quick enough with the drop or leave he will try to eat them an Ive stood there fishing him out of his mouth. Shredding them is not the problem its if they eat them. Beware of kitchen roll if they scoff it, especially the bounty or plenty as its now called and similar, that unlike toilet tissue and boxed tissues does not break down at all, and will come out as it went in, so if they ate a good amount it can easily cause a blockage in the gut especially a pup. Keep it well out of the way, and any used discarded stuff make sure they cant fish it out the bin.


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Why is it tissues? Kobi at 6 still has a fettish, and will try to grab them when out, if Im not quick enough with the drop or leave he will try to eat them an Ive stood there fishing him out of his mouth. Shredding them is not the problem its if they eat them. Beware of kitchen roll if they scoff it, especially the bounty or plenty as its now called and similar, that unlike toilet tissue and boxed tissues does not break down at all, and will come out as it went in, so if they ate a good amount it can easily cause a blockage in the gut especially a pup. Keep it well out of the way, and any used discarded stuff make sure they cant fish it out the bin.


Iv'e never so far seen him eat one YET, when out on a walk he seems to pick them up and walk a few steps and let them go, but if like a napkin from a McD's etc I have to prise his mouth open (which is not to easy) to get it out.


----------



## lynne9999 (Jun 5, 2012)

brilliant

:biggrin:


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

So cute. Lucky loves toilet rolls and even now, at 2 years old will still steal them if she gets the chance


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

soo true, my mum still has her dog doing this and hes over 7months old, funny though. very cute pup.


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Caught Mieko again today.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh yes I know that scenario! It's always the tissues.
Gotta love that face in the second photo. Cutie.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Awwwwwww !!!' :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh no! I can still remember when Jake was a puppy he came running into the living room with the end of the toilet roll in his mouth...it went back all the way to the downstairs toilet! It was one of the funniest things I have seen, just wish we had a camcorder!


----------



## Barcode (Mar 7, 2011)

The second photo is a very smug I-had-a-great-time-chewing-but-now-I'm-going-to-pretend-it-wasn't-me look.

The Andrex puppy phase is mandatory. This is what I discovered when I thought pup was upstairs asleep:


----------

